# Covid question/Calling off



## ricearoni (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi, so yesterday I woke up with a sore throat and tested negative. Today it’s worse so I tested and it’s positive, like very positive… so I called HR and they said they only accept a medical facility test and not a home test. I called around and I can’t find a place to test that will give me results by the time HR leaves for the day… she told told me to call off tomorrow but my shift starts at 6am and there’s no one there to answer the phone at 4am. What should I do? Can I call and talk to my ETL today so I don’t have to call in the morning?


----------



## NightHuntress (Sep 1, 2022)

Did you speak to your HR clerical or HR ETL? To clarify. A positive test is a positive test. You are off work. However, in order to get PAID for the time off it has to be a PCR test. Make the appointment and get the real test. When you get the results give them to work so they can put in for your paid leave. Until that time call off each shift. As for when, I would assume you have a truck team there at 4am that is unloading and someone would take your call. Tomorrow is Friday. Most stores takes trucks on Friday. If not as long as you call off anytime within 2hrs before your shift and up to 2hrs after your shift. And HR doesn’t have to be in the building for you to give them your positive results FYI. Any ETL or SD can take that info from you.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Sep 1, 2022)

A call-in the night before should suffice as long as the TL or ETL you call into communicates it, but if you want to be sure just call in at 6am (or whenever you know a leader will be in the building).  At my store we don't have an LOD there until 6am, so as soon as I'm in I log into phones so I can take any of the 6am callouts (but you do have until 8am to call).

Most of all, take care of yourself and feel better.  It's no fun -- I had it a month ago.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 3, 2022)

You can take care of the leave yourself on Monday.  Call in to your store for the weekend. Get the PCR test.  Call Pay and Benefits (1-800-828-5850) Monday and request Covid leave. You will email them your results.  They will ask for you first day of symptoms, and if you are still experiencing symptoms.  I think leave time depends on symptoms.  You will be put on leave, and your shifts will be removed from the schedule, so they will not be call ins.


----------

